# Snip, snip Denton!!



## 23897

Here's the latest "snippet" of news from Alabama. Are you up for this Denton?

A state representative from Birmingham filed a bill Thursday that would require Alabama men to get a vasectomy once they reach 50 years old or father three children, "whichever comes first."

https://www.oregonlive.com/nation/2...would-force-men-to-get-vasectomies-at-50.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demitri.14

So Sexist.. It should apply equally to men women and others ! I don't understand the 50. After that age it doesn't get used much anyhow


----------



## dwight55

Demitri.14 said:


> So Sexist.. It should apply equally to men women and others ! I don't understand the 50. After that age it doesn't get used much anyhow


Uhh, . . . speak for yourself.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 23897

dwight55 said:


> Uhh, . . . speak for yourself.............
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I think he means it's not used for reproduction anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Demitri.14 said:


> So Sexist.. It should apply equally to men women and others ! I don't understand the 50. After that age it doesn't get used much anyhow


----------



## Smitty901

At 26 years old we had 3 children. It was decided if in our life could care for more we would adopt. A life time of birth control just made no sense , a look at all the options at the time made it clear that a vasectomy was the best long term option.
Had it done after two doctors refused due to my age. It was no big deal. Cut wood the the same day.
Government has no right to get in this. Big difference in choosing not to have children or more of them and killing them. But Liberals can see that they enjoy killing children.


----------



## Slippy

Let's look at this analytically shall we.
40% of all births in 2018 were to Unwed mothers. 
Over 1 million babies are murdered in the womb each year
Most parents that I see now-a-days are unfit to be parents.

Yeah, I'm for "snipping" most people.


----------



## Deebo

Slippy said:


> Let's look at this analytically shall we.
> 40% of all births in 2018 were to Unwed mothers.
> Over 1 million babies are murdered in the womb each year
> Most parents that I see now-a-days are unfit to be parents.
> 
> Yeah, I'm for "snipping" most people.


yeah, I'm for "sniping" most people. Fixed it for ya...
Rubbers are cheaper than diapers.


----------



## Prepared One

Where do they get these people and why do we vote for them?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Perhaps we, the people, should demand certain lawmakers undergo lobotomies.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> Where do they get these people and why do we vote for them?


Public Education system. I mean indoctrination daycare


----------



## Prepared One

Her reasoning for this bill is as convoluted and twisted as you would expect from a liberal lift wing nut job. Now, I wouldn't have objected to her parents being spayed and neutered.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## dwight55

Let's face it, . . . as we went thru school, . . . we began to diverge, to separate into cliques and associate with those of like mind.

Many were industrious, studious, and capable of understanding solid, hard, undeniable truths.

But there were some who couldn't fathom the difference between a two barrel carburetor and a double bit ax. Most of them were good "talkers" but simply could not become "doers".

The talkers became your class presidents, etc, . . . while the rest of us were shooting, reloading, hunting, drag racing, farming, and learning skills that would make something out of us, . . . something useful. They continued on with their politically correct, eloquent verbalizing skills, became great debaters, . . . etc. 

Again, . . . we became doers, . . . they became talkers.

Take a look at the political spectrum, . . . how many engineers, electricians, welders, carpenters, doctors, surgeons, nurses, pilots, etc do you see in the halls of congress or the senate? Far more of them are the dregs of society, . . . bankers, lawyers, philosophers, education administrators, and other butt kissing nobodies who have never done anything on their own in their lives.

Bernie is the epitomy, . . . lived with his mother until he was what, . . . 39? Has never built anything, fixed anything, or really amounted to anything but a "voice", . . . and a voice that has never in all of it's life been one that brought joy to anyone.

Politicians, . . . if God gives this world an enema, . . . it would be thru the mouth of a politician, . . . odds on it being a democrat as well.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55

fangfarrier said:


> I think he means it's not used for reproduction anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Abraham was 99 when Isaac was born, . . . if I had the financial ability to make sure my "Isaac" would be taken care of, . . . I'd be game to go for it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42

This is just a back door to eugenics, will only apply to the working class and below.

As with other laws they do not apply to the lawmakers in certain cases.

Probably be a income amendment to it such as anything over one million a year, your exempt.

This is a perfect example of what the assholes that are elected to political positions of consequence do instead of needed things.


----------



## SOCOM42

Good God @*Prepared One*, that thing looks like it was made up from some floor drippings gathered up and used.

BARRRRRFFFFF


----------



## Mad Trapper

dwight55 said:


> Abraham was 99 when Isaac was born, . . . if I had the financial ability to make sure my "Isaac" would be taken care of, . . . I'd be game to go for it.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


EXCELLENT post @dwight55!.

Me too if I'd know I could guide/support them until I was "a good old age" , and "they had a good father" and mother.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Good God @Prepared One, that thing looks like it was made up from some floor drippings gathered up and used.


one word

*FUGLY!!!*


----------



## paulag1955

It's a political stunt by a female Democrat legislator protesting the restrictive abortion bills passed in Alabama last year. An actual admission that progressives consider abortion to be a form of birth control.


----------



## SOCOM42

You know if that was the only thing around, I would do myself(snip)!

At my age it doesn't matter anyways, that is a still frame of flowing barf.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> Her reasoning for this bill is as convoluted and twisted as you would expect from a liberal lift wing nut job. Now, I wouldn't have objected to her parents being spayed and neutered.:vs_rocking_banana:


Don't look, you'll go blind!!!!

Prepared One, one more like that, and I'll unleash my H-Beast collection.........


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> Here's the latest "snippet" of news from Alabama. Are you up for this Denton?
> 
> A state representative from Birmingham filed a bill Thursday that would require Alabama men to get a vasectomy once they reach 50 years old or father three children, "whichever comes first."
> 
> https://www.oregonlive.com/nation/2...would-force-men-to-get-vasectomies-at-50.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Birmingham. Can't say this article is surprising.


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> Don't look, you'll go blind!!!!
> 
> Prepared One, one more like that, and I'll unleash my H-Beast collection.........


Hey, that looks like H-beast in blackface!


----------



## Kauboy

I had to check, and then recheck, that this wasn't an article on The Onion.

I'm a bit shocked.


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> Abraham was 99 when Isaac was born, . . . if I had the financial ability to make sure my "Isaac" would be taken care of, . . . I'd be game to go for it.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I just gonna say that!


----------



## dwight55

Annie said:


> I just gonna say that!


Question is, . . . was you gonna say that about Abraham at 99 or Sarah at 90 ??? :vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> Question is, . . . was you gonna say that about Abraham at 99 or Sarah at 90 ??? :vs_laugh:
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I take the bible literally. What do you think about those patriarchs being so old, Pastor Wayne?


----------



## Denton

He's trying to out-stupid this idiot from Montgomery.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> Her reasoning for this bill is as convoluted and twisted as you would expect from a liberal lift wing nut job. Now, I wouldn't have objected to her parents being spayed and neutered.:vs_rocking_banana:


I'll see you and raise you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll see you and raise you.
> 
> View attachment 103767
> 
> 
> View attachment 103769


Please.... I want to sleep tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Please.... I want to sleep tonight!!!!!!


Oh, you'll sleep. You'll also have nightmares.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Oh, you'll sleep. ..........


What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> Let's look at this analytically shall we.
> 40% of all births in 2018 were to Unwed mothers.
> Over 1 million babies are murdered in the womb each year
> Most parents that I see now-a-days are unfit to be parents.
> 
> Yeah, I'm for "snipping" most people.


I was a HORRIBLE "parent" to our daughters, but I think I was a pretty dang good father. I demanded excellence (not perfection, but excellence from them). I think it all turned out good. They are both in their early 30's, have their own sons, and are GREAT moms. Plus, they are still on more than speaking term with Mrs Inor and myself. What's to complain about?


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> I was a HORRIBLE "parent" to our daughters, but I think I was a pretty dang good father. I demanded excellence (not perfection, but excellence from them). I think it all turned out good. They are both in their early 30's, have their own sons, and are GREAT moms. Plus, they are still on more than speaking term with Mrs Inor and myself. What's to complain about?


I'm pretty much 100% positive you were both a good parent and father by moral and ethical standards of time past. Sadly, In today's FUBAR world, the definition of parenting has been bastardized!


----------



## dwight55

Annie said:


> I take the bible literally. What do you think about those patriarchs being so old, Pastor Wayne?


I have no reason to doubt anything in my Bible, . . .

Anyone who says he does, . . . has a fool for a student.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch

Although I'm sure MOST people in the US should not be breeding the whole "you must get snipped" thing is highly unconstitutional.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> Although I'm sure MOST people in the US should not be breeding the whole "you must get snipped" thing is highly unconstitutional.


So is civil asset forfeiture.... but those unconstitutional laws abound.


----------



## Snake_doctor

Back Pack Hack said:


> So is civil asset forfeiture.... but those unconstitutional laws abound.


https://www.tampabay.com/news/trans...FUpCcYm1bOaLM2LnXSBL6gqPssXRO_EflWVAQlNhpx6KM
speaking of, they just dont care wether or not the money was earned legally and will do anything they can to prevent having to give it all back. I wonder when they will pass laws prohibiting cash transactions altogether.

As far as that bill goes it's in protest of alabama lawmakers passing anti abortion legislation, childish and petty but so is their meddling in a womans affairs. We may not like it when children arent giving the chance to live but it's not our business as society to interfere. Nor should there be bills requiring physicians to perform such services. My wife wont perform them and she sure as hell would rather lose her license than performing state mandated vasectomies that dont give the patient a choice in the matter. She is also well known in the hospital and area for her stance against circumcisions being performed without religious and medical reasons.

FYI we are immigrants from Europe, in Europe we teach our children to wash their family jewels on a daily basis so please don't start with the it's more hygienic bs


----------



## Prepared One

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll see you and raise you.
> 
> View attachment 103767
> 
> 
> View attachment 103769


I'll fold, not for lack of cash, but a weak stomach. I don't want to see the hole card. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> I have no reason to doubt anything in my Bible, . . .
> 
> Anyone who says he does, . . . has a fool for a student.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Oops, sorry I called you by the wrong name, Dwight!


----------



## Annie

Snake_doctor said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/news/trans...FUpCcYm1bOaLM2LnXSBL6gqPssXRO_EflWVAQlNhpx6KM
> speaking of, they just dont care wether or not the money was earned legally and will do anything they can to prevent having to give it all back. I wonder when they will pass laws prohibiting cash transactions altogether.
> 
> As far as that bill goes it's in protest of alabama lawmakers passing anti abortion legislation, childish and petty but so is their meddling in a womans affairs. We may not like it when children arent giving the chance to live but it's not our business as society to interfere. Nor should there be bills requiring physicians to perform such services. My wife wont perform them and she sure as hell would rather lose her license than performing state mandated vasectomies that dont give the patient a choice in the matter. She is also well known in the hospital and area for her stance against circumcisions being performed without religious and medical reasons.
> 
> FYI we are immigrants from Europe, in Europe we teach our children to wash their family jewels on a daily basis so please don't start with the it's more hygienic bs


I'm sure it's our business to protect the unborn. No one has the right to take an innocent life.


----------



## dwight55

Annie said:


> I'm sure it's our business to protect the unborn. No one has the right to take an innocent life.


I don't know if there is a special place in the devils hell for those who perform abortions, . . . assist in their performance, . . . rent the facilities so they can be done.

OR, . . . politicians and "do gooders" who provide cash and support mechanisms to help them get done.

If there is not a place, . . . I hope one becomes available some time in the near future.

ANYONE involved in any way they could have said "NO" to it, . . . needs to burn forever.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> I don't know if there is a special place in the devils hell for those who perform abortions, . . . assist in their performance, . . . rent the facilities so they can be done.
> 
> OR, . . . politicians and "do gooders" who provide cash and support mechanisms to help them get done.
> 
> If there is not a place, . . . I hope one becomes available some time in the near future.
> 
> ANYONE involved in any way they could have said "NO" to it, . . . needs to burn forever.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I think it's a spiritual disconnect and I know it's only by God's grace that I was able to see through that deception. There's a diabolical disorientation that's going on regarding abortion in our time. People are seeing good as bad and bad as good.

Anyone reading this that regrets their abortion or if you've taken part in someone else's abortion and are sorry for it, there's hope and healing for you. There's no sin too big not to be covered in the Blood of Christ and you can have hope and healing. Rachel's Vineyard.


----------



## dwight55

Annie said:


> I think it's a spiritual disconnect and I know it's only by God's grace that I was able to see through that deception. There's a diabolical disorientation that's going on regarding abortion in our time. People are seeing good as bad and bad as good.
> 
> Anyone reading this that regrets their abortion or if you've taken part in someone else's abortion and are sorry for it, there's hope and healing for you. There's no sin too big not to be covered in the Blood of Christ and you can have hope and healing. Rachel's Vineyard.


You are 100% correct in the forgiveness part that I left out, . . . thanks Annie..........

Thousands of women have found that forgiveness, . . . and I am so glad.

The ones doing this for financial gain are the ones I cannot stand.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42

My brothers girlfriend at the time (1970's) had one.

He was in medical school almost ready to graduate, it was a "i'm pregnant you have to marry me" deal.

He told her no, not until he graduated and started as an intern, it would have screwed up his scholarship's/fellowship's.

Well she went and had it done, he did marry her two years later when he entered the hospital program, 

found out later it was not his kid but from another guy she was sneaking around with and still was after they were married, 

divorced her because of it.

It bothered me at the time when she had it done, still does today.

For the life of me, I cannot understand why these unwanted pregnancies happen when there are so many ways to avoid it.


----------



## paulag1955

I don't understand why women think they're being deprived of their choice if abortion access is restricted. Almost every woman having an abortion had the choice not to have unprotected sex, and she rejected it. And if anyone is thinking about saying "what about rape and incest," relatively few abortions are performed for those reasons.


----------



## Snake_doctor

Well the thing is, I'm against abortions. I will let a girl who finds herself in such a situation know that and provide information as to alternatives such as organisations that will help her during the pregnancy so she can carry to term and give the child up for adoption etc. But I ultimately believe society and especially government should not force a choice upon an individual. Not to mention it could lead to dangerous precedent that would force such snip laws through eventually and regardless a backwards and forwards scenario depending on who is in higher office/legislation. The freedom to make such a choice should be with the individual, so should the concequences be and the costs which is something that should never be forced upon the taxpayer no matter what, cant afford the abortion, tough luck carry to term and give your child up for adoption cause you'll make people like me and the misses happy if the IVF hadnt worked out. Though we are still considering adopting a 4th child now that we had our Texan miracle baby that didnt require IVF.


----------



## paulag1955

Snake_doctor said:


> Well the thing is, I'm against abortions. I will let a girl who finds herself in such a situation know that and provide information as to alternatives such as organisations that will help her during the pregnancy so she can carry to term and give the child up for adoption etc. But I ultimately believe society and especially government should not force a choice upon an individual. Not to mention it could lead to dangerous precedent that would force such snip laws through eventually and regardless a backwards and forwards scenario depending on who is in higher office/legislation. The freedom to make such a choice should be with the individual, so should the concequences be and the costs which is something that should never be forced upon the taxpayer no matter what, cant afford the abortion, tough luck carry to term and give your child up for adoption cause you'll make people like me and the misses happy if the IVF hadnt worked out. Though we are still considering adopting a 4th child now that we had our Texan miracle baby that didnt require IVF.


Yes, I'm sure the "I don't believe in abortion but don't want to force women to carry the babies they carelessly conceived" argument will be a big comfort to the dead babies. The only difference between your argument and "I don't personally beat children, but I don't want to interfere with how other people raise their children" argument is that the unborn babies are unseen and unheard.

Killing a baby is quite different from preventing a child from being conceived (although I'm not sure how my Catholic friends would view that statement), even if this moron in Alabama is too stupid to understand it.

ETA: I'm sorry if that sounded like I was attacking you. I don't mean to be rude or insulting to you personally. This is a very libertarian argument and I've heard it from a lot of people. The fallacy is that if the babies aren't fully human, there's no reason to oppose abortion. If they are fully human, there's every reason to oppose it.


----------



## Snake_doctor

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, I'm sure the "I don't believe in abortion but don't want to force women to carry the babies they carelessly conceived" argument will be a big comfort to the dead babies. The only difference between your argument and "I don't personally beat children, but I don't want to interfere with how other people raise their children" argument is that the unborn babies are unseen and unheard.


As a police officer I have witnessed how some children are being raised and honestly they'd be better off not having been born cause the system is not much better and we had to deal with kids who got out of the system at 18 and ended homeless or leading a life of crime cause when you're 18 you're out and it's no longer the states problem, there was this one case where it was so difficult for the kid to cope to living on the street he committed suicide and as shocking as the whole case was nothing changed in little Belgium. So unless we can guarantee that unwanted children will have a happy childhood and good future this discussion shouldn't even exist.

And besides the abortion i can live with is when it's still an embryo or it's a special circumstance.


----------



## paulag1955

Snake_doctor said:


> As a police officer I have witnessed how some children are being raised and honestly they'd be better off not having been born cause the system is not much better and we had to deal with kids who got out of the system at 18 and ended homeless or leading a life of crime cause when you're 18 you're out and it's no longer the states problem, there was this one case where it was so difficult for the kid to cope to living on the street he committed suicide and as shocking as the whole case was nothing changed in little Belgium. So unless we can guarantee that unwanted children will have a happy childhood and good future this discussion shouldn't even exist.
> 
> And besides the abortion i can live with is when it's still an embryo or it's a special circumstance.


Whether or not a life will be worth living, which is your basic argument, is not a choice that should be made for any human by another. Maybe you can live with it, but you're willing to deny the baby the chance to live with anything.


----------



## Snake_doctor

paulag1955 said:


> Whether or not a life will be worth living, which is your basic argument, is not a choice that should be made for any human by another. Maybe you can live with it, but you're willing to deny the baby the chance to live with anything.


I'm willing to allow access to that choice being made in a safe and very informed manner, Women commited abortion before modern medical abortion excisted and they will continue doing it despite denying that access. Desperate people will do desperate things especially when no alternatives are provided. Many adoptive parents would have no issue helping the birthmother during the pregnancy and pay for the medical bills and insurance companies should be forced to extend the coverage of the adoptive parents to the birth mother for the sake of the parties involved but especially of the child. You seem to refuse to recognize that the choice you believe should not be made for any embryo by a humen has been made by women not for decades but for centuries. And that the last I have to say in this pointless debate cause nobody here will change their mind on such a polarizing issue. Especially when the focus is only on a few keywords in all that is written.

Have a good evening.


----------



## hawgrider

Thanks for listening :vs_lol:


----------



## paulag1955

Snake_doctor said:


> I'm willing to allow access to that choice being made in a safe and very informed manner, Women commited abortion before modern medical abortion excisted and they will continue doing it despite denying that access. Desperate people will do desperate things especially when no alternatives are provided. Many adoptive parents would have no issue helping the birthmother during the pregnancy and pay for the medical bills and insurance companies should be forced to extend the coverage of the adoptive parents to the birth mother for the sake of the parties involved but especially of the child. You seem to refuse to recognize that the choice you believe should not be made for any embryo by a humen has been made by women not for decades but for centuries. And that the last I have to say in this pointless debate cause nobody here will change their mind on such a polarizing issue. Especially when the focus is only on a few keywords in all that is written.
> 
> Have a good evening.


"People sometimes make bad choices so we should condone them by making it legal for women to kill their own babies."


----------



## Annie

dwight55 said:


> You are 100% correct in the forgiveness part that I left out, . . . thanks Annie..........
> 
> Thousands of women have found that forgiveness, . . . and I am so glad.
> 
> The ones doing this for financial gain are the ones I cannot stand.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I'm pretty sure if Trump stays in office we have a chance of abolishing this scourge of abortion. That's the main reason I'm so pro Trump.

ETA: Some of the abortion "docs" and their assistants working in the mills have repented. And when that happens they can give some of the most powerful testimonies against abortion.


----------



## Annie

Snake_doctor said:


> Well the thing is, I'm against abortions. I will let a girl who finds herself in such a situation know that and provide information as to alternatives such as organisations that will help her during the pregnancy so she can carry to term and give the child up for adoption etc. But I ultimately believe society and especially government should not force a choice upon an individual. Not to mention it could lead to dangerous precedent that would force such snip laws through eventually and regardless a backwards and forwards scenario depending on who is in higher office/legislation. The freedom to make such a choice should be with the individual, so should the concequences be and the costs which is something that should never be forced upon the taxpayer no matter what, cant afford the abortion, tough luck carry to term and give your child up for adoption cause you'll make people like me and the misses happy if the IVF hadnt worked out. Though we are still considering adopting a 4th child now that we had our Texan miracle baby that didnt require IVF.


I'm against government interference in most things, but abortion is murder. No decent government can allow the murdering of their most innocent.

And abortion hurts the mother, too. Most times she's at the abortion mill not because it's her choice, but because she doesn't have a choice. It's something the girl will have to live with for the rest of her life.


----------



## Annie

The only legitimate sex is between a husband and wife, un-"protected."


----------



## Annie




----------



## Mish

Annie said:


> The only legitimate sex is between a husband and wife, un-"protected."


Am I getting this right... You are against birth control?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Mish said:


> Am I getting this right... You are against birth control?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know, hard teaching but yes I am. Very much so.


----------



## Mish

Annie said:


> I know, hard teaching but yes I am. Very much so.


Bit personal, but... Do you believe the only reason to have sex is to conceive? I'm not trying to be a jerk, trying to understand.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Mish said:


> Bit personal, but... Do you believe the only reason to have sex is to conceive? I'm not trying to be a jerk, trying to understand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is the teaching of the Catholic Church.


----------



## Annie

Mish said:


> Bit personal, but... Do you believe the only reason to have sex is to conceive? I'm not trying to be a jerk, trying to understand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


No. Birth control is not allowed. That's Catholic Church teaching. It used to be Protestant, too.

The Catholic Church teaches that sex is primarily procreative but it's untitive, also. If the couple can't have children due to grave reasons (financial, medical, etc), they can refrain from relations during the fertile period of the month.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> No. Birth control is not allowed. That's Catholic Church teaching. It used to be Protestant, too.
> 
> The Catholic Church teaches that sex is primarily procreative but it's untitive, also. If the couple can't have children due to grave reasons (financial, medical, etc), they can refrain from relations during the fertile period of the month.


I think there are some protestant denominations that still hold that belief as well.


----------



## Mish

Annie said:


> No. Birth control is not allowed. That's Catholic Church teaching. It used to be Protestant, too.
> 
> The Catholic Church teaches that sex is primarily procreative but it's untitive, also. If the couple can't have children due to grave reasons (financial, medical, etc), they can refrain from relations during the fertile period of the month.


So, the real fun comes after menopause! Party time!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

paulag1955 said:


> I think there are some protestant denominations that still hold that belief as well.


Psst...... It ain't Baptists. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955

A Watchman said:


> Psst...... It ain't Baptists. :tango_face_grin:


Don't I know it.


----------



## Prepared One

Mish said:


> Bit personal, but... Do you believe the only reason to have sex is to conceive? I'm not trying to be a jerk, trying to understand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What if your just trying to have sex and not conceive? And yes, I am a jerk. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Deebo

Logging off before I hurt some feelings. 
See you guys when I am not on the edge.
Donnie


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> No. Birth control is not allowed. That's Catholic Church teaching. It used to be Protestant, too.
> 
> The Catholic Church teaches that sex is primarily procreative but it's untitive, also. If the couple can't have children due to grave reasons (financial, medical, etc), they can refrain from relations during the fertile period of the month.


In my day it was called Roman Roulette.

Know too many married couples that tried the method and ended up with kids.

One couple , devout Roman Catholics ended up with 13 children,

two sets of twins, three of the girls entered the convent later in life.

When young, half the kids stayed at St. Ann's orphanage for six months at a time then rotated in and the others went there.

The oldest, Leona, became a high priced hooker in Providence RI.

She practically paid for half of the families expenses herself.

A 14th, one of twins died at childbirth, would have been three sets.

Oldest son killed himself drinking a bottle of acid, love affair gone bad.

They were all born in the 1940's.

IMHO the church needs to let go of the archaic rhythm method,

much of that intent was to keep the pews filled with parishioners for eons.

Hell, If the pope can back queers he can go for BC pills.

I am an ex catholic myself, and the "ex" had to do with queer priests and medieval based school practices.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm not Catholic, but I'm all for the Catholic Church teaching whatever it is that they believe is in accordance with Scripture. I may not (and often don't) agree with their teachings, but I respect their commitment. I also appreciate their support for the pro-life movement. I am not a fan of the current pope, but as I say, I'm not Catholic so it's really none of my business. 

My maternal grandmother was raised Catholic and a quick look around my place would reveal that influence; St. Francis in the yard and St. Christopher in the car. I understand the appeal of a church that traces it's roots so far back and would convert in a heartbeat except for some of the teachings.


----------



## Old SF Guy

fangfarrier said:


> I think he means it's not used for reproduction anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bullshit...I reproduce the same result damn near every time.....


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> In my day it was called Roman Roulette.
> 
> Know too many married couples that tried the method and ended up with kids.


That was my generation. Lots of big families.



> One couple , devout Roman Catholics ended up with 13 children,
> 
> two sets of twins, three of the girls entered the convent later in life.
> 
> When young, half the kids stayed at St. Ann's orphanage for six months at a time then rotated in and the others went there.
> 
> The oldest, Leona, became a high priced hooker in Providence RI.
> 
> She practically paid for half of the families expenses herself.
> 
> A 14th, one of twins died at childbirth, would have been three sets.
> 
> Oldest son killed himself drinking a bottle of acid, love affair gone bad.
> 
> They were all born in the 1940's.


That is so sad. Are things so much better now with birth control? Do you think that families today are doing so much better?

Still today traditional Catholics often have big families. Lots of babies at Mass. Lots of noise and interruptions from noisy toddlers. No crying means the Church is dying.



> IMHO the church needs to let go of the archaic rhythm method,


They have. No one uses that anymore. Natural family planning is what people use today to space kids.



> much of that intent was to keep the pews filled with parishioners for eons.


Be fruitful and multiply saith the Lord. Maybe God wants heaven filled with souls and He wants to cooperate with us to do that for Him.

There are lots of sacrifices to be made in a large family, but there's also blessings. In my family, we have each other's back.



> Hell, If the pope can back queers he can go for BC pills.


The Supreme Pontiff Bergoglio already said as much. "We Catholics no longer need to breed like rabbits." He said that. The only people that still like him are Jeff Soros and Nancy Pelosi ad their pro-abort, pro NWO ilk. Or Catholics with their heads in the sand. There's still plenty of them, but I think the tide is turning.



> I am an ex catholic myself, and the "ex" had to do with queer priests and medieval based school practices.


That's too bad. Sorry for that. As for me, I'll live and die in the Church, please God.


----------



## Mad Trapper

My Polish Catholic Grandparents, had 11 kids, loved them all and raised them all. 

My Mom was youngest, I have 1st cousins much older than myself.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> I'm not Catholic, but I'm all for the Catholic Church teaching whatever it is that they believe is in accordance with Scripture. I may not (and often don't) agree with their teachings, but I respect their commitment. I also appreciate their support for the pro-life movement. I am not a fan of the current pope, but as I say, I'm not Catholic so it's really none of my business.
> 
> My maternal grandmother was raised Catholic and a quick look around my place would reveal that influence; St. Francis in the yard and St. Christopher in the car. I understand the appeal of a church that traces it's roots so far back and would convert in a heartbeat except for some of the teachings.


I appreciate that.

One of my best friends is Baptist. She was born a Catholic to a witch for a mother. The father remarried and the family became Protestant. But I notice little hints of the Catholic in her when I visit her home--like a crucifix. She understands where I'm coming from, and I her I think. I spent some time with the Presbyterians prior to returning home. You can take the girl out of the Catholic Church, but you can't take the Catholic Church out of the girl, at least not entirely many times.


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> My Polish Catholic Grandparents, had 11 kids, loved them all and raised them all.
> 
> My Mom was youngest, I have 1st cousins much older than myself.


My f-i-l was the same. 11 siblings. He was youngest. That was during the depression. His father was a coal miner. He died of black lung. The sons went off to war (WWII) The girls went to work to help support the family and war effort. Although he tried to make it in time, his mother died before he could return home from Europe.

Their family church was sold to Muslims 20 years or so ago, I think.


----------



## Snake_doctor

We were told we would never have children the natural way, so we had 2 through IVF. And through persistence and Texan air we did get a third after all by accident but not loved any less. But the big families like we both came from are never gonna be something we'll have, though we are considering adopting 1 or 2 extra kids.
But the whole ordeal is also what caused me to turn my back to the church, cause they are full of crap and it was the straw that broke the camels back for me. I still have my faith though.


----------



## MountainGirl

Snake_doctor said:


> ... I still have my faith though.


That's what matters, imo. Better to be fishing thinkin about God, than in church thinkin about fishing.


----------



## Inor

MountainGirl said:


> That's what matters, imo. Better to be fishing thinkin about God, than in church thinkin about fishing.


And even better to be fishing, drinking beer and talking to God than be in church thinking about fishing and beer and oblivious to God.


----------



## 23897

Old SF Guy said:


> Bullshit...I reproduce the same result damn near every time.....


Still ol' Quickdraw McGraw, eh??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy

fangfarrier said:


> Still ol' Quickdraw McGraw, eh??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn skippy! Like an ATM .....in and out as fast as possible.....**** a receipt.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> So, the real fun comes after menopause! Party time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


"Said every man with a post menopausel wife---never."lain:

Seriously, it CAN be a party :vs_smile: but it can also be a mystery...:vs_whistle:


----------



## Slippy

paulag1955 said:


> That is the teaching of the Catholic Church.





Annie said:


> No. Birth control is not allowed. That's Catholic Church teaching. It used to be Protestant, too.
> 
> The Catholic Church teaches that sex is primarily procreative but it's untitive, also. If the couple can't have children due to grave reasons (financial, medical, etc), they can refrain from relations during the fertile period of the month.


I believe this "teaching" was just another way for the past "leaders" of the Catholic church to maintain control over their parishoners. I may be wrong, but I do not believe that "teaching" is Biblical.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> I believe this "teaching" was just another way for the past "leaders" of the Catholic church to maintain control over their parishoners. I may be wrong, but I do not believe that "teaching" is Biblical.


I don't believe it is either, but the Catholic Church is free set their own doctrine based on their understanding of Scripture.


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> "Said every man with a post menopausel wife---never."lain:
> 
> Seriously, it CAN be a party :vs_smile: *but it can also be a mystery*...:vs_whistle:


Mystery my ass its pure freakin Hell!!!! Don't shit yourself if you can survive the 5 to 10 years bat shit crazy of that you can survive anything!


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> I don't believe it is either, but the Catholic Church is free set their own doctrine based on their understanding of Scripture.


That's why religion sucks! Manipulated the word to fit the narrative.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> That's why religion sucks! Manipulated the word to fit the narrative.


That's harsh. I disagree with the Catholic Church and some protestant denominations over various points of doctrine and I'm not shy about saying so, but I'd never be so bold as to make moral judgments based on the assumption that I'm right and they're wrong.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> That's harsh. I disagree with the Catholic Church and some protestant denominations over various points of doctrine and I'm not shy about saying so, but I'd never be so bold as to make moral judgments based on the assumption that I'm right and they're wrong.


Harsh or not religions manipulate the the word to fit there own agenda. I don't need a building or a label (type of religion) to believe the word. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Slippy

paulag1955 said:


> I don't believe it is either, but the Catholic Church is free set their own doctrine based on their understanding of Scripture.


You have proved my point...as did The Branch Davidians (David Koresh) , The Mansons, Heaven's Gate, The People's Temple (Jim Jones), The Scientologists...etc etc etc

I'll stick with Biblical truth and a personal relationship with God, Jesus, and The Holy Spirit.


----------



## paulag1955

Slippy said:


> You have proved my point...as did The Branch Davidians (David Koresh) , The Mansons, Heaven's Gate, The People's Temple (Jim Jones), The Scientologists...etc etc etc
> 
> I'll stick with Biblical truth and a personal relationship with God, Jesus, and The Holy Spirit.


You're sticking with _your understanding_ of Biblical truth. I stick with _my understanding_ of Biblical truth. Catholics stick with theirs, as do Methodists, Presbyterians, Baptists and every other person who professes to be a Christian.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> You're sticking with _your understanding_ of Biblical truth. I stick with _my understanding_ of Biblical truth. Catholics stick with theirs, as do Methodists, Presbyterians, Baptists and every other person who professes to be a Christian.


You can wear a label if you want.:armata_PDT_33:

Non denominational. The bible is the word. Anything else is manipulated.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> You can wear a label if you want.:armata_PDT_33:
> 
> Non denominational. The bible is the word. Anything else is manipulated.


Yes, I absolutely agree that the Bible is the only authority and I only call myself a Christian. But it's naive to think that everyone who reads the Bible understands it in the same way.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree that the Bible is the only authority and I only call myself a Christian. But it's naive to think that everyone who reads the Bible understands it in the same way.


I don't care how you understand it. I don't care if you call yourself a christian.

What else are you looking for out of a thread called Snip snip Denton? Oh wait I don't care. Sorry if that sounds harsh but.....

wait for it.

I don't care.

Thanks for listening.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> I don't care how you understand it. I don't care if you call yourself a christian.
> 
> What else are you looking for out of a thread called Snip snip Denton? Oh wait I don't care. Sorry if that sounds harsh but.....
> 
> wait for it.
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> Thanks for listening.:tango_face_wink:


Hahahaha!


----------



## Annie

MountainGirl said:


> That's what matters, imo. Better to be fishing thinkin about God, than in church thinkin about fishing.


Why not both? Maybe think about God in church, and God and fishing while fishing.


----------



## Annie

If my doctrines are simply my own understanding of what Jesus taught, sorry but I don't need them. That's so relativistic. It's so hippy.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> If my doctrines are simply my own understanding of what Jesus taught, sorry but I don't need them. That's so relativistic. It's so hippy.


Everyone abides by their understanding of doctrine, whether they've arrived at that point on their own by simply reading the Bible or adopting the teachings of a particular church. Everything a person needs to know to be a Christian is in the Bible. I don't understand why this seems radical.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> Everyone abides by their understanding of doctrine, whether they've arrived at that point on their own by simply reading the Bible or adopting the teachings of a particular church.


Jesus taught in parables and then later explained them to the twelve. I don't want my own understanding of what God taught, I want what He actually taught as handed down to the disciples.



> Everything a person needs to know to be a Christian is in the Bible. I don't understand why this seems radical.


The bible teaches a lot of seemingly contradictory things. How many denominations are there actually? Which one's right?


----------



## RubberDuck

Lots of Churches are not what they were once intended to be they are no longer just a place of worship and gathering they are more of a status symbol for many . Why does a church need to cost millions to build and hundreds of thousands a year to operate. I believe in God I choose not to gather with the masses to honor him We have our own personal relationship I pray when and where I choose. If anyone has problem with a person not attending church but yet believes and prays then that person is a hypocrite and needs to spend a little more time on themselves. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Lots of Churches are not what they were once intended to be they are no longer just a place of worship and gathering they are more of a status symbol for many . Why does a church need to cost millions to build and hundreds of thousands a year to operate. I believe in God I choose not to gather with the masses to honor him We have our own personal relationship I pray when and where I choose. If anyone has problem with a person not attending church but yet believes and prays then that person is a hypocrite and needs to spend a little more time on themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Big church's, big money think TV evangelism. Money money money and people. People suck especially 75% of the hypocrites who claim to be christian yet in my opinion are so full of crap its not even funny. Sin all week church on Sunday and pay for the washing of your sins. Funny how my sins are forgiven by simply accepting Jesus as my savior and believing he died on the cross for our sins and yet I didn't have to make a payment for some church (business) to have them tell me on the way out the door to see you next Sunday for more of "whats in your wallet" Catholics or the funniest of all. So much sin so much scandal so many hurt children and a retarded pope. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## SGG

Annie said:


> If my doctrines are simply my own understanding of what Jesus taught, sorry but I don't need them. That's so relativistic. It's so hippy.


Is this a serious post? Are you trying to say that you literally will not think for yourself and just rely on what other people tell you? Maybe I misunderstand.


----------



## Denton

SGG said:


> Is this a serious post? Are you trying to say that you literally will not think for yourself and just rely on what other people tell you? Maybe I misunderstand.


Just follow my lead and steer clear of the sectarian bickering. That way we'll be safe when the violence breaks out.


----------



## Annie

SGG said:


> Is this a serious post? Are you trying to say that you literally will not think for yourself and just rely on what other people tell you? Maybe I misunderstand.


Yes. I don't believe Our Lord left us to figure things out on our own, at least not the really important things. Those things that could send you to heaven or hell? He wouldn't do that. However these days false doctrine is being taught all over the place across the board. That's why I stick to what the Church has always taught.

'nough said. Follow Him as best you can. These are hard times. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Annie

RubberDuck said:


> Lots of Churches are not what they were once intended to be they are no longer just a place of worship and gathering they are more of a status symbol for many . Why does a church need to cost millions to build and hundreds of thousands a year to operate. I believe in God I choose not to gather with the masses to honor him We have our own personal relationship I pray when and where I choose. If anyone has problem with a person not attending church but yet believes and prays then that person is a hypocrite and needs to spend a little more time on themselves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you ever watch those shows on Animal Planet where the antelope goes off on his own? That's the one the lions take down and devour. Yes, you need a personal relationship, but we're not meant to go it alone. Our Lord called us sheep for a reason. Because we're not very smart, and we have an enemy who is way, way smarter than us. We need the church.


----------



## RubberDuck

Annie said:


> Do you ever watch those shows on Animal Planet where the antelope goes off on his own? That's the one the lions take down and devour. Yes, you need a personal relationship, but we're not meant to go it alone. Our Lord called us sheep for a reason. Because we're not very smart, and we have an enemy who is way, way smarter than us. We need the church.


You need/want the church and that is fine but no one tells a person given free will that the need it. Sorry agree to disagree to each his own you pray/worship your way I'll pray/worship my way.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

RubberDuck said:


> You need/want the church and that is fine but no one tells a person given free will that the need it. Sorry agree to disagree to each his own you pray/worship your way I'll pray/worship my way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Amen. Do it your way. That won't stop me from carrying you along with me to the holy sacrifice of the Mass. And I mean that with the best of intentions--for you. May God bless you, @RubberDuck.


----------



## MountainGirl

Annie said:


> Why not both? Maybe think about God in church, and God and fishing while fishing.
> 
> View attachment 103919


Why not both?

Because we each have our own way, Annie.

Part of my faith is to not insult you by pushing or praying that you discover my way is right, you know, with the best of intentions, for your own good.


----------



## 23897

Annie said:


> Do you ever watch those shows on Animal Planet where the antelope goes off on his own? That's the one the lions take down and devour. Yes, you need a personal relationship, but we're not meant to go it alone. Our Lord called us sheep for a reason. Because we're not very smart, and we have an enemy who is way, way smarter than us. We need the church.


Do you ever watch those shows on Animal Planet where the sardine goes around in a shoal ? That's the shoal the whale takes down and devours them all.

You need better examples.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> Do you ever watch those shows on Animal Planet where the sardine goes around in a shoal ? That's the shoal the whale takes down and devours them all.
> 
> You need better examples.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I'm thinking I actually need is to take a break and step back for a while. Lent is coming up in two days, so maybe this is a good time for that. God bless. 
@Denton, @rice paddy daddy, @Sasquatch love you guys and I know you'll hold down the fort.


----------



## hawgrider

I'm taking my ball and going home. :devil:


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> What I'm thinking I actually need is to take a break and step back for a while. Lent is coming up in two days, so maybe this is a good time for that. God bless.
> @Denton, @rice paddy daddy, @Sasquatch love you guys and I know you'll hold down the fort.


We expect you back, afterwards.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> We expect you back, afterwards.


Actually, I'm back early due to the honey badger virus. I think Jesus will understand my need to be here right now. :tango_face_wink:

But seriously this Covid 19 is freaking bad.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Actually, I'm back early due to the honey badger virus. I think Jesus will understand my need to be here right now. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> But seriously this Covid 19 is freaking bad.


Glad to see you!
I think KungFlu will stay with us, just like colds and flus.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> Glad to see you!
> I think KungFlu will stay with us, just like colds and flus.


Yeah, sadly. Hubs is still taking mass transit into the city every day. I'm not happy to say the least.


----------

